# I have two cockapoos!!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving having two... It's all happened so fast, it's only just sinking in. This time last year when Lola was a little pup, I never dreamt that in a years time I would have another. They are great together, so glad it's been positive so far. I was certain Lola needed company but had small doubts about how she would feel with another dog in the house however my initial instincts were right and she loves Nina. Just what she needed. Nina's fitting right in and is perfect for us, easy to train and the cutest thing I have seen in a long time. 

If anyone is in any doubt about getting a second... Do it. Find the best breeder you can and get your lovely pup. It's fab!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

So pleased for you! Enjoy!


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Yours dogs look quite at home with each other!!Wish I'd gotten another when Bobby was a bit younger as I think I may have left it too late. Now that he doesn't see he gets a bit grumpy with other dogs, although to be fair he was fairly tolerant with the gorgeous Fergus last last. So, serious thinking to be done, and having a wonderful breeder like Mandy on my doorstep is just too tempting


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't!!! So tempted, I don't need any encouragement!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Don't!!! So tempted, I don't need any encouragement!


Do it Nadine... It's really great!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations, glad all is going so well with Lola and Nina, lucky girls


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad it's all working out for you and the lovely Lola. I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ElaineR said:


> Yours dogs look quite at home with each other!!Wish I'd gotten another when Bobby was a bit younger as I think I may have left it too late. Now that he doesn't see he gets a bit grumpy with other dogs, although to be fair he was fairly tolerant with the gorgeous Fergus last last. So, serious thinking to be done, and having a wonderful breeder like Mandy on my doorstep is just too tempting



Elaine, that would be far too tempting! Perhaps a young pup would help Bobby and be his 'eyes' I have heard of it often!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Skyesdog said:


> Don't!!! So tempted, I don't need any encouragement!


Oh Nadine your loads nearer to Mandy than me lol x


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Just remembering this for next year........


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Think we will all be knocking on Mandy's door!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am so happy for you and it is wonderful to read that owning two is going so well. I actually didn't doubt it would be any other way xxx

You know I have my little sayings, well I always say that a good puppy/dog comes from good parents, a good breeder and then good owners .. that's what makes a good dog   it's a team effort  ....so well done to your caring hobby breeder and to you Ruth


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks JoJo.. Have been keeping up with your blog! Sounds like fun in your house!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Ruth  the best fun  

Enjoy your lovely girls and the more photos the better for your ILMC friends please xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Nadine your loads nearer to Mandy than me lol x


Ha ha, don't! I would love a little pup but I think we will wait a few years! Just home from an amazing night at the Edinburgh festival, my cheeks still hurt from laughing so much! Love Edinburgh in August!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Elaine, that would be far too tempting! Perhaps a young pup would help Bobby and be his 'eyes' I have heard of it often!!


Karen he was amazing with fergus,very tolerant but told him off when he had to which was good cos fergus has to learn,i think it would be great for Bobby xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will always be glad that I have two. Getting Willow really brought Jake out of his shell. She has spiced up all of our lives. I thought I was as happy as a person could be with just one but I was wrong. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

You are all too tempting!!! I'm going through the - do I : don't I - phase at the moment!!!

Who is Mandy? My biggest concern is finding a 'good' breeder as I don't want to use one of the big commercials and my last breeder turned out not to be good and only lots of patience, perseverence, etc, has got us the lovely Harley!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I will always be glad that I have two. Getting Willow really brought Jake out of his shell. She has spiced up all of our lives. I thought I was as happy as a person could be with just one but I was wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I feel exactly the same about my two. Poos have an in built love generator


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How has that happened indeed??!! 

I remember your first post and asking how to post photos etc and now look at you!!!

I've a feeling it won't be too long until no3 comes along ... 

So chuffed for you and your girls 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Mairi. I know! Haha... Those were the early days when I was learning a lot. So much better knowing what to do this time lol! Yes number 3 will happen but I would like a bigger house! X


----------

